# Another month (3rd) of clomid - started today - anyone buddies???



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Just wanted to know if I have any clomid buddies for this month. 

I have taken 50mg today on day 2! 

Quite excited as it works out I ovulate while I am on holiday in Portugual. You know what they say about holidays....

The only downside is that my in-laws are with us! 

Plenty of babydust for all you girlies XXXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I came on today (usual 28 day cycle) so start taking my 1st month 50mg Clomid tomorrow (day 2 - Saturday) - so we 're almost cycle buddies !
Consultants trying me on it since although I ovulate fine every month, since Jan alternate months have been little irregular - always used to be 28 day so he thinks perhaps one ovary playing up a bit & hopes to bring them both back "in line"

Kinda excited but also kinda nervous regards side-effects but taking the advice of lovely ladies here & taking it at night....

I'm going away this weekend for hen weekend too  

Anyway, keeping fingers & toes crossed for you...
Take care "cycle buddie"  
Natasha


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Caz,

I'm on day 10 of my cycle - 2nd month on Clomid - so not too far ahead of you.

Holly


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I think i will be starting in about 2-3 days time - 4th cycle..... would be nice to have company ......


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Nice to "see" you all. Have a great weekend everyone 

Holly - so you will be busy next week  
Safari - not far behind me at all - finger crossed for you XX
Minxy - might be twins?? ha ha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Caz

I know re twins !!      
Consultant said my naturally high prog level could be indication I release more than one egg a month anyway so he originally didn't want to try me on Clomid but has now informed us that even higher chance of twins....we've mentally prepared ourselves for that & would be more than happy  

Just made appt for scan - day 12 on June 21st !!  Onnly time will tell now....

Keeping everything crossed (apart from my legs         ) for all of us...
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Caz,

Im on my third month of clomid too although I am taking 150mg and i am on day six so we are almost cycle buddies.  Wishing you all the best and hope its a case of "third time lucky".  Have a fab holiday and let me know how your getting on.


Joanne


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Caz
My third month of 25mg clomid (letrozole) I'm on day 14, had a follicle scan on day 10, two big ones, currently trying lots of   but it's exhausting when it's not spontaneous!! I think it's great that you'll be ovulating on holiday, that's definitely the best time. I did on my last holiday and for once I wasn't thinking what day of the cycle it was and we had 'normal'   for the first time in ages, holidays really do take your mind off ttc, and I'm forever being told that that is the best thing, not to think about it (how's that possible?? I ask!)
Anyway, lots of luck!!! 
Lou
xx


----------



## kellyw111 (Jun 11, 2005)

hi, i started my 3rd cycle of clomid today, am beginning to feel very disheartned by the whole process, was hoping to be pregnent by now. does anyone have any pick me up tips


----------



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

hi there,
i'll be your buddy, this also is my third cycle on 50mg clomid,my cycles are smack on 28 days too. day 2 is today(sunday 11th) as time goes on i'm becoming more disheartened. after reading some of the other sights i may consider trying iui, i will have to pay for it myself as we already have a 9 year old son. no trouble catching for him but been trying 4 years now, i have underactive thyroid but that is stable now.so dont know why i cant fall preggy. hope i havn,t bored u all too much with my problems.
                    blanche.


----------



## dollydiamond (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm taking 100mg tonight (Day 2-6). It's my second round. I'm dreading them as they made me feel so crazy.
I was upset about my period, which came yesterday but I'm trying to remain hopeful.
Probably have four scans like last cycle.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

HI
I'm starting my 3rd cycle of clomid tonight, I can't believe it hasn't worked and can't work out what we are doing wrong


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Just wondered how all you "cycle buddies" are doing ??  Even though taking at bedtime I've been suffering from some hormonal/emotional side effects & having fits of      followed by    and then   ....feel like I'm going slowly       Not feeling too bad so far today....slightly 'spikey' but at work so just trying to keep my head down....works good distraction !

Getting plenty of  from Gareth (despite him missing several fingers & his head where I bit them off yesterday !       )

We've got scan next Tuesday (day 12) so only time will tell how many follies/eggs I get (I ovulate every month with naturally high prog level anyway so will be interesting !)....anyone else having scans ??

Anyway, hope you ladies are feeling ok.....trying to have lots of positive thoughts that it'll all be worth it in the end...  


Take care
Natasha


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Buddy's

Day 14 today .... the line is definitely darker on the pee sticks, so ov should be any moment now  . 

So very busy. Mind you trying to find the time for   between all the   and   is enough to make you   as Natasha says.

Am on 100g this month so going for the 5-a-side team in one hopefully  

Good luck buddies   and will let you know then the big countdown starts - and the large quantities of cash get spent on HPT's.

Holly


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Girls, 

now on day 6 and wishing the days away. 

gonna start doing it every other day for the whole of this month.  

I am feeling quite positive this month!!! 

We are getting a puppy when we get back from holiday. We ummed and arghhhed about it and then thought sod it! If we put things off "just in case we get pregnant" I could be waiting a long time. 

So fingers crossed I will be having 2 babies when I get back from Hols. 

Nice to see you all and work hard on that   baby making!


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all
Just wondered how everybody was doing? I'm getting to that stage now, where I woke up this morning feeling slightly nauseous and wondered if it was a sign. I think my body is programmed to do that to me every month just to fool me!! It seems a long way off, but I'm already tearing my hair out.
Lou x


----------



## kellyw111 (Jun 11, 2005)

i have today realised that this is not my 3rd course of clomid after all, it is my 4th!!!

 i think it is sending me crazy, having really bad hot flushes this time and really bad mood swings.

 i am going to see the counsellor tomorrow, hopefully i will begin to see the light at the end of the tunnel

 Good luck everyone with their cycles


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Kelly
I think you're always so keen to get through the 2WW that you always fast forward and consequently think you're much further on than you think. It's a form of wishing your life away, I'm sure of it.
I haven't got any pickmeup tips, hopefully your counsellor will help you with that tomorrow. Sorry to hear about your mood swings, I'm only on 25mg, and the only side effects I've had so far as great big huge teenage style zits  . Terrific!
Good luck tomorrow anyway, and fingers crossed for the 2ww.
Take care
Lou x


----------



## kellyw111 (Jun 11, 2005)

went to see my counsellor for some  , it turned out to be really good for me. She had lots of good ideas for me to be able to express my feelings easily.

i would definitely recommend that people utilize this facility if their clinic offers it.

so, i am now on CD10 so will be   for the next ten days or so and then will have the dreaded  .
will let everyone how i get on!!!


good luck to everyone


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good evening....
Hope you've all had a good weekend....it's been absolutely beautiful here in London & I've been enjoying lying out in the sun    Think perhaps the heat is having an effect on "my man" as he's been paticularly rampant the last few days      ....which is fantastic timing & I'm certainly not complaining since I'm on CD 10 today....so we've been having lots of "fun"       
Monitoring scan on Tuesday (CD12) so fingers crossed  

Kelly - good to hear that your visit to the counsellor was positive & that its helping you...and it looks like we're on exactly the same cycle day so loads of luck hun...

Thinking of you all as we're all about the same time cycle wise...
Sending lots of   &   vibes 
Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi there,

On day 20 today, but only ovulated on day 18 so only 2 days into the 2WW - damn. I always ovulate late, but I thought the clomid might help that. Trying to keep busy to keep my mind off this dreadful waiting.

Holly.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi
Had my CD 12 follicle monitoring scan & we've got 2 big follies on my right ovary - yippeeee  

I usually have a 28 day cycle but since January, for some reason, alternate months have been irregular (up to 9 days late) - consultant originally thought was early miscarriages but seems to now think could be one ovary playing up.....which is why he decided to try me on Clomid - I ovulate every month naturally.......I started 1st month of Clomid after a regular 28 day cycle so this month would usually be the irregular one.....

Anyway, when consultant did my scan today he said there were 3 follies on right ovary but one too small but there were 2 big ones of about 15mm which he said would be about right for CD12 & said that they'd both grow over next few days & release in 3 days....so on CD 15 which will be Friday & then we begin the 2ww !!!!!  He told us to prepare for twins !     
Thought it might be my right this month as been having lots of twinges mainly that side & also slight lower back & leg ache on that side.

My womb is about 8 (mm ?) & said that since one of my BT's indicated my blood clots easily (no idea which BT as had so many !) I was to take baby aspirin to help send more blood to womb to nourish & thicken it....so taken one already today....

He's really pleased that I've responded well to the Clomid & looks like I'm gonna ovulate just fine....although he does still want me to have day 21 progesterone test (although I've had lots already & all been good & high !)...

I've been drinking lots of grapefruit juice (and always take evening primrose & starflower) & noticed this morning that my CM was really egg ****** which is just how we want it to help those strong swimmers    !  So it's getting down to lots of   

Trying not to get my hopes up but at same time I can't help but feel really positive   Fingers & toes crossed !

Sending lots of   to everyone....

Good luck & take care
Natasha  

Oh yeah....Gareth came in with me when had the TVS - he's never come in before when I've had them (for endo & fertility) but this time was to see how many follies & "prospective" babies we had so he was interested...anyway, when he saw the dildocam & the consultant putting the condom on it his eyes nearly popped out of his head & he just looked at me & grimaced      ....sometimes I really don't think they have a clue what we women go through !!!!


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Natasha
I just had to say you made me laugh about the dildo-cam! I must admit, I'd been trying to find a way to describe it to DH, and that does it perfectly. They've got no idea have they!!?
Well done with the follies!
I think AF is on its way for me, I've been spotting since Sunday  
Good luck to everybody else.
Take care
Lou


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lou
I'm afraid I can't take the credit for the term "dildocam" - it was another lady on these boards who mentioned it to me....but it describes a TVS so wonderfully !  
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Natasha
I was right. AF came! I just somehow felt it wasn't going to work this time. Onto cycle number four I guess, here we go again. Feeling seriously fed up now. 
Booked up for my next dildocam though, I can't even muster up any enthusiasm for that at the moment. 
Good luck anyway, you must be nearly there now yourself??
Lou x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lou

Was wondering how you were doing & hoping your AF didn't arrive ?  Been keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you...
I'm in the 2 week wait already (AF due 8/9 July)....I ovulated day 14/15 (just as consultant thought) - was definitely during the night/early hours of morning - was sooo hot woke up 3 times (definite temp rise !) & I could actually feel it - usually got twinge when ovulated before starting Clomid - but with Clomid I'd been having lower back & leg ache, as well as stitch like pain on right side for few days before then it became more intense just before ovulation on Thursday night/early Friday morning....woke up later Friday morning for work & symptoms not so bad & by the afternoon had gone so can pretty much pinpoint my ovulation.....I don't bother with OPK's, temps etc & just "tune in" to my body...
Anyway, really hope you've got good news....
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Natasha
Sorry I've not had a chance to log on for a few days, computer problems! 
AF did arrive last week   and I've just taken some more drugs, going for a follicle scan on day 11 (Monday). This is my fourth cycle and I'm getting impatient now!
I notice you wrote AF due 8/9 July - hey be positive, don't think of it as your AF being due - cos it might not be. Think of it as a day you can test! 
On the first month of letrozole I had real twinges on one side, and had two large follicles on that side. The next month I had one on each side, but couldn't feel anything, last month, I didn't feel a thing, and I had two scans, both doctors said they were different sizes, so don't know what happened there. 
You're obviously really well in tune with your body, I take my temperature every day, but have discovered that if I have a heavy night of booze, that sends my temperatue soaring!! This month I'm going to abstain!! My cycle is normally about 25 days, ovulating around day 11, but on the drugs, it does extend it slightly. Hope you've been doing lots of  !!!! 
Where are you being treated? 
Take care
Lou xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lou
Sorry, just re-read your other post & realised you'd already said your AF had arrived - I'm really really sorry it wasn't good news & I was obviously having a dumb blonde moment & not reading properly !  (I am blonde by the way so can get away with that comment !     )  
I know I shouldn't think of my AF being due - trying to be positive but don't wanna get my hopes up too much as they've been dashed sooo many times before.... trying to find that happy balance between the two (if you know what I mean  )  I think the fact I've had diagnosed endo for 17 years (since I was 19) but suffered since started periods at 12 has meant I've always been really aware of what my body's doing & all the changes in symptoms...
Last few days been feeling very bloated & keep needing to pee loads (sorry tmi   ) - don't usually get this (not since last op over a year ago for my endo anyway)....got my day 21 prog blood test tomorrow (all others before I was on Clomid were good but think consultant just wants to see what it is on Clomid)  I've managed to not have any alcohol for almost 2 weeks now so feeling very proud of myself !  (God ! I sound like a right alcho don't I !!!  hee hee !)  Been drinking lots of pineapple juice & water instead !

We're seeing Chris Steer at Chelsfield Park Hospital (private) - it's near Farnborough in Kent.  We live in Crystal Palace, SE London....where abouts are you 
Take care

Natasha


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Natasha
I haven't been able to log on for ages, don't know why, think the server might have been down - or something wrong my end!!
Anyway, back now! I do know what you mean about not getting your hopes up too high. Since I was diagnosed with the NK cell problem, and having treatment for it, I foolishly thought I might be pg by now, and all I seem to do at the moment is get my hopes up. I'm normally a glass half full person, not half empty. Sorry to hear you have endo, I don't know much about it at all. I will say though that two girls in my office were diagnosed with it, and have both since fallen pg naturally (why is it so easy for some people?!)
Saw my dr today (******* in London) and had 11 day scan. Two follicles, not enormous, he wants me to wait until day 14 and then inject with ovitrelle to make myself ovulate, so they will grow bigger (too small at the moment). Hope my body doesn't do itnaturally before then. We talked today about upping my does next month if nothing happens this time. Feel a bit  
What's the pineapple juice thing, I keep hearing about that? Wonder if there's anything in it!!!!! Trying to cut down on the alcohol - not that I'm overindulgent anyway, but the other night, we did accidentally (!) do a whole bottle of wine each!

I'm in Wimbledon, being treated at Parkside - again privately.

Good luck and take care
Speak soon
Lou XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lou

Yeah, I've had problems logging on last few days too.....think they were migrating to new server which caused the problems !!

Pineapple juice is supposed to help aid implantation - some say you shouldn't drink it cos it contains bromelain enzyme which can cause uterine contractions but I've looked into this & the amount of enzyme is so minimal & is also destroyed during the processing....pineapple also contains selenium which helps create a nice healthy womb (I take extra selenium and zinc !!)  I'm quite proud of myself actually as I've not had any alcohol for over 2 weeks now - although if AF does arrive this weekend (due Friday) then I shall certainly be having a few   at family bbq !!! 

Anyway, feeling a bit   today....bloatedness has gone but still peeing all the time & been getting some real sharp stitch like pains so I'm convinced the wicked witch is on her way...although don't usually get period pain since I had a LUNA performed at my last laparoscopy (its where the nerve between womb & brain is severed so nothing for sensation of pain to travel along to tell my brain "this hurts" !)....only times I've had it since then is when my periods have been late (usually 28 day cycle) & then only whilst actually bleeding, not before...and consultant thought those may have been early recurrent miscarriages (especially as know been told I've got "sticky" blood).....also having a few PMT moments..   &    
I hate the not knowing whats going on with my body - its so frustrating & I'm so impatient....not due on till Friday so I know I should remain   but every month I've had my hopes dashed.....aaarrggghhhh.....I totally agree with you, I'm usually a glass half full person...always try to see positive side...but when it comes to this emotional roller coaster called ttc it's not always easy...
I'm really sorry this post isn't very jolly today.....but I wish you heaps & heaps of luck & hope you get your BFP  
Take care hun
Natasha

PS....where have all the other ladies gone from this thread


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

Back from Hols which was FAB! 

We were at it like rabbits while away but I am on day 28 and can feel period pains and had some spotting yesterday so not holding out much hope!! 

I am gonna see the docs tomorrow for more Clomid (4th Month) and see if he can monitor me as I see all the other girls are having scans. 

Anyway â€“ I am back and ready to chat. Not feeling too low as the longer it goes on the more likely I am to conceive (IYKWIM)


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls
Natasha, I hope you still haven't had your   ...
I'm curious about what your consultant said about thinking you may have had an early m/c, and the fact you have sticky blood. Do you take anything for that, is it as a result of an illness? Sorry just being nosey! It's just with my NK cells, I take steroids, and also aspirin to help thin the blood. Wondered if you were on that. I know that if I get a BFP one day (here's hoping) I will have to inject heparin for the first trimester.
I'm having a strange day, I was told by my doctor to inject Ovitrelle (to make sure I ovulate) tomorrow. I had a scan on Monday and he told me he wanted the follies to grow a bit more, hence Thursday (day 14) and I normally ovulate around day 12 I think. I think I've ovulated naturally but I'm not 100% sure. He said if I think I have, then don't bother injecting. I'm now paranoid that I've misread my signs (BBT and mucus) don't know whether to take it or not now!
I've posted on the ask a nurse bit as well, hope that will work.
Hope alls okay with you.... enjoy the BBQ (if it's good news!!!)
I know what you mean though, where is everybody? 
Welcome back IYKWIM!!
Sorry to hear you think you might be due your AF - hope not! It's so much nicer being on holiday and at it like rabbits - at home, you feel the pressure's on, at least you can relax more! Sounds like you had fun, where di you go?
Good luck getting the scans. I'm seeing my doc privately and he scans on day 11-13 and one month I actually had two, but had to pay two consultation fees so I try to avoid that now! I notice some women get scanned on several days.
Anybody else got any comments?
Take care all of you and here's hoping no AF's are due!
Lou XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lou

Reason why consultant thinks I may have had recurrent early miscarriages is because I usually have a regular 28 day cycle & since January I've had 3 mths where been late (up to 9 days) & when did eventually come on it was very heavy, lots of clots & very painful.  I had another hysteroscopy back in April & more uterine adhesions & some polyps were found which he said can cause early miscarriage/problems with implantation....he gave me a series of blood tests...my NK cells came back normal but I also had one for Lupus something or other (can't remember exact long name)....when he got results he said that my blood clots quite alot/very easily (which I spose in some ways is a good thing) but that this "sticky" blood can cause problems re good blood flow to the womb & also cause recurrent miscarriage so I now have to take baby aspirin to thin the blood to help nourish womb... I assume I don't actually have Lupus though as he didn't actually say I had that...
I spoke to my aunt who's a nurse & she told me that she, my nan & also my (late) grandad had "sticky" blood & have to take aspirin too...apparently its to do with high haemoglobin in blood...I've never been diagnosed with it before now & I've not had any past illness that may have caused it....

Anyway, my AF is due tomorrow so fingers crossed it stays away  
Sending lots of   &   to all.....
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Natasha
Ah well at least you've had all the tests. I agree I think you'd probably know if you had lupus. 
I had my dilemma this morning, do I take my injection or not, so I did! I agonised about it for far too long, and then thought what harm can it do. Hope I've done the right thing! I've been having slight stabbing sensations in both ovaries this afternoon.
I'm keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow hun!!   
Lou xx


----------

